
Cloudflare starting to enable DNSSEC automatically for .dk domains - executesorder66
https://blog.cloudflare.com/dk-dnssec/
======
clan
Cloudflare has an absolute stellar interface for handling DNS. I have used
many paid services as well but they all lag hugely behind Cloudflare in terms
of usability. Really good to see them stay on top of their game.

A few of the other big players do have reasonable interfaces but we are
currently seeing quite a centralization of services. I hope more players in
this field will up their UX/UI game as I much prefer diversity in the market.

